# What do you all think of...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Trifexis? I only treat Aspen for fleas and heartworm during the colder months, and I'm getting sick of buying heartgard, and advantix separately. This would be more convinient...but I would like some more insight on this.

Trifexis™ (spinosad + milbemycin oxime) Three Types of Parasite Protection for Dogs — trifexis.com


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BUT .... giving them seperately, you can give only one when only one is needed. You MAY not need flea stuff all year or just once or twice in a year. I don't give flea meds unless I actually see fleas so some years I don't treat at all.


----------

